# philippinense subspecies



## ohio-guy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have been trying to find a resource that explains the different (subspecies?) of paph philippinense. 
I really like the varieties with the long twisty petals, but can't seem to find consistant information on what is what. Most of the roebilini are twisted, but it seems some plain old philippinense are too. And what is the third one (variety laevigatum?)....I can't find any description of how it differs. Are there also differences in plant habit, leaf size, ease of bloom? If I want a plant with the long twisty petals, which variety should I look for?


----------



## ohio-guy (Feb 8, 2007)

PS...if this thread is in the wrong spot, or has been addressed elsewhere, please let me know.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Feb 8, 2007)

I posted the differences I've noticed somewhere else before my account was disabled. This taxa has a LOT of variety within it and there is much debate about where to draw the lines.

If you want long twisty petals, you want a roebellenii.

Jon


----------



## Rick (Feb 8, 2007)

Some of Cribb's descriptions are as good as any I suppose.
Petal length, color, and pouch shape are probably the best diagnostics, but there has been allot of crossing over the years, so things are probably getting smeary.

The nominal form has petals that average 10-20cm, and a squarish bottom end of the pouch. Usually 4-5 flowers per spike.

var. roebelinii (may actually have species status in some circles) has longer petals and a distinctly pointy or wedge shaped pouch, it often has more flowers per spike than the nominal form too. Color is very similar to slightly darker than the nominal form

Var. laevigatum is generally paler than the nominal form, and from what I've seen is a tadd smaller and generally less floriferous than the nominal form.

Petal twisting is highly variable under different culture regimes, and probably not a good characteristic for separating them.

The wild ranges of roebelinii and laevigatum are highly restricted too small areas of the Philipinnes, while the nominal form is widespread in the Philipinnes and even found on some coastal lowland areas on Borneo. It is the most widely ranging species of Coryopetalum. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ohio-guy (Feb 8, 2007)

yes, thanks that does help. I guess what I want is the roebelinii!


----------

